
The Cruelty of Google’s Call-Out Culture - addrup
https://medium.com/@mikewacker/the-cruelty-of-googles-call-out-culture-42430bdeeb36
======
justtopost
This is sickening. Your coworkers political views are none of your business.
Googelers are acting like little facists blowing their ss wistles at every
percieved transgression. Where does this leave their platform? Not cool.

